# Anybody else getting blanked this winter?



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know if it is just me but I havent even seen a coyote any time i've gone out calling. I know that they are present when I call but I can't get anything moving this year. I'm hoping its the weather and not me :roll:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I know in NE ND, the population is down. There are other things happening around here too;

lack of snow is making them harder to see. 
They're moving around in different areas that we'd normally see them.
They have plenty of food.

There are coyotes out there, just have to look around a little harder to find them.

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

That's what i was thinking/hoping xdeano. I know the population around here is just fine. Some snow would be nice and this cold weather cant hurt anything.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've had plenty of blank stands this year. anong with a couple of blank DAYS.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm 0-fer too. Haven't made a ton of stands but probably 5-6 and have yet to even see one or hear one. I know they're around just think the weather has been so nice they aren't real hungry. My favorite time is coming..breeding season. I usually have some luck then.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

supposed to be -40 wind chill for like three days. that should get them moving i'm hitting it hard this weekend


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't care what the deer hunters say, the coyote population is down compared to the last two years.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

i was doing good till rifle season. 7 hides in 9 hunts now i have hit a serious wall I have 9 stretched and can't seem to seal the deal. I am hoping for an act of god snow storm and some cold weather to empty some bellies.

Glad to hear others are having problems i has gonna over haul the way i made my sets and lean out my set ups to make long walks.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

i am over 10 hunts now without a hide to show. This has not happened since i was a kid back in Iowa.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

out of the 8 times i've been out, i've seen 2... both over a mile out and refused to come into range before the sun was down so i let them walk... weather has a lot to do with it i think...


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree it's gotta be the weather. Being so cold this week things should pick up. Can't wait for tomorrow I will be hunting the sand hills between Leonard and Kindred. Hopefully turn my luck around.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

went out yesterday and it was 40 mph gusts. needless to say the shooters couldnt even hear me calling twenty feet away haha it seems everytime i go out its windier than hell. this snow should help


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

jk,
For you being a newby, i would pick a day that the wind is 10mph and under to get a coyote or two under you belt. Don't worry about the windy days, or snowy days, for you it would be a waste of time. Watch a football game instead.

I suggest this only because you'll be nervous and jittery when the first one comes into range and you'll probably have a heck of a time hitting him regardless of having wind and other factors to deal with.

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

haha i've actually shot a few i've been calling for about three years now. but i guess i am relatively new to the game only beginning 3 years ago


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sorry, it just sounds like you're new, because all the questions and such.

xdeano


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

well technically i am. I am always open to advice and there is still alot for me to learn


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

There is always something to learn, doesn't matter how far down the rabbit hole you go. 

xdeano


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been out several times the last couple weeks, seeing a lot of fresh sign, however it hasn't resulted in dogs showing up, I saw 1 through all this, it is no longer with us. Buddy told me there were two others with this dog, I never saw them, and at about 30 yards still trotting/walking at me I had to shoot, my 8-32 power scope had me seeing fleas.

It's hard seeing fresh sign with no payoff, I've been staying on stand a long time, forty plus min.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

C4L,

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but could you tell me which 8-32 scope you have and how you like it for calling? I have been afraid to use that high of power (8) for calling (usually start at 4 or 6, and turn it up if something is out a ways). I would however like that power range for load development, etc. Also, is it bright enough in low light calling situations?

Thanks in advance for any input/opinion.
KD


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

having a scope that goes up that high, starts running you into problems, not only with shooting coyotes but paper as well. Unless you have some high quality glass. I run a 5.5-22 and I keep mine at 11 unless i need to check out a dot that looks funny. 
xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Personal preference.

I have a 6.5-20 and a 6-18. I shoot em both 99% of the time maxed out.


----------



## Ndwildman (Dec 7, 2011)

Well i have been out about 8 times driven 100's of miles made bout 25 stands and not a 1 coyote. Im a musrat trapper so im out in the woods most the afternoon havent seen 1. Talked to guys that Trapped them out hard many said they were hitting 40's -50's coyotes since late november trapping. i know theirs alot more people out trapping these days . i used to have all the land around me to trap to my self but now everyplace i usually go theres already a trap there or something along the lines. i think they really thinned the population down this year. i have heard from alot of trappers that the red fox population is coming back. And another reason i just dont think the yotes are hungry yet. been out night hunting for ***** seen plenty of rabbits.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

i've also seen plenty of jacks! and thats great to hear that foxes are coming back i have been seeing them more and more in the last year than i have in the past five


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Scope power is very personal, and when you get into higher powers you do need to step up in price, otherwise the upper powers become pretty useless.
I run a Sightron SIII 8-32x56, it is fantastically clear throughout its entire range, I used it for fclass this year and the SIII is becoming a very popular scope, you see more and more being used in comps.
Last night, the last stand of the day, I'm watching a tree stand a couple hundred yards away, sun goes down, I lost the ability to see detail with my eyes and binos well before my scope. When I called it a night, I wouldn't have been able to see a coyote out there with my eyes or binos, but my scope was still clear and I would have had every confidence in taking an accurate shot had a coyote shown up.
It does everything I ask of it. I owned a bushy 6500 4.5-30 & a Burris black diamond 8-32 before this, neither stack up to this scope.
I shot one coyote this year at about 15 feet as he was trotting away from me, right to left, I'm not going to say having 8 power was ideal, but it got the job done. But I have hunted waterfowl for 17 years, so shots like that come a bit more naturally for me.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

do you know how much that sightron was?


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Of course, I bought it.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

C4L,

Thanks for answering my question. I have heard nothing but good things about the Sightrons. I'll be looking into an 8-32 for my next build.

KD


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Find a place where a herd of cattle is calving, the yotes show up in droves. I have already shot 3 and we have been calving for 3 weeks. For every 1 yote I shoot, 3 take its place.


----------

